# White Oak Burl Turkey Trumpet



## ghost1066 (Jun 20, 2015)

I spun this one the other day and the bell end just didn't come out right so I set it aside. I went back and added a piece of cured Osage to it to try and save it. Got it spun and added an African blackwood mouthpiece. Not too bad.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 20, 2015)

Nice combo of woods! Chuck


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 20, 2015)

beauty tommy


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 20, 2015)

Handsome call tommy !


----------

